#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Κανονισμοί για τις στατικές μελέτες

## Xάρης

*Κανονισμός Σκυροδέματος (ΕΚΩΣ 2000) :* ΦΕΚ 1329/Β/06.11.2000
Τροποποιήσεις ΕΚΩΣ 2000:
ΦΕΚ 1153/Β/21.08.2003 (διορθώσεις παροραμάτων)
ΦΕΚ 447/Β/05.03.2004 & ΦΕΚ 576/Β/28.04.2005 (κοντά υποστυλώματα)

*Αντισεισμικός (ΕΑΚ 2000) :* ΦΕΚ 2184/B/20.12.1999 & ΦΕΚ 423/Β/12.04.2001
Τροποποιήσεις ΕΑΚ 2000:
ΦΕΚ 781/Β/18.06.2003 (τροποποιήσεις-συμπληρώσεις)
ΦΕΚ 1154/Β/12.08.2003 (σεισμικές ζώνες)

*Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος (ΚΤΣ 1997) :* ΦΕΚ 315/Β/17.04.1997
Τροποποιήσεις ΚΤΣ 1997:
ΦΕΚ 537/Β/01.05.2002 (τροποποιήσεις)

*Κανονισμός Φορτίσεων :* ΦΕΚ 325/Β/1945 & ΦΕΚ 171/Β/1946

----------

